# Colson Trike and Evans small bike



## ZZ3Malibu (May 30, 2014)

Any Info on these and a value. Got these from a Lady that stated her father worked for Evans in Plymouth Mi. Thanks


----------



## Honestherman (May 31, 2014)

*old bikes*

They are two old bikes that the kids were rough on. I would pay 25.00 each for them.  I heard a friend tell another friend that I worked at Mc Donalds one time. But that was a false statement. It was Jack in the Box.
I see a lot of people ask sellers what stuff is worth. Wouldn't it be better to ask Buyers what they would pay for something? That way you get to the point. Not the Wish List.
I really like the people who have money in their hand ready to give it to me.
Good Luck.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 31, 2014)

Yes, in their well-used condition they really don't have a great deal of value. The tricycle is Colson's standard model - not the Deluxe or Imperial. The trike dates to around 1950 give or take a year or two. Shame the Evans bike is missing the seat top but you might be able to find a juvenile sized one by checking around.

Dave


----------

